# How to make a timd pup more confident?



## LynneD (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello All, 

I am writing looking for advice on my timid German Shepherd puppy. Her name is Luca and she is 16 weeks old. She is generally afraid of "strangers."

We bought her from a local family at 8 weeks of age. We attempted a temperament test on her knowing that she was in her fear period, and she scored on the nervous/shy side of the scale, but we partially attributed that to the fear period. Since bringing her home she began displaying signs of fear, lack of confidence, weak temperament, etc. primarily with strangers; however, she very quickly bonded to my partner and me and is very affectionate with us. She is great with other dogs and is even good in fairly large human social settings--so long as no one is paying her any attention.

We are in private and group training with her and she is excelling in obedience. She is very attentive and willing to work; however she is 90% uninterested in being touched or interacted with by strangers. She shrinks when people (whom she is familiar with) try to touch her and hides behind me when strangers and I are interacting. She will take food from people's hands though.

Since getting her, I have been a bit anxious because of her "lack of GSD temperament" that the AKC says she's supposed to have. Our trainer has me kind of spooked with the notion of her being a "fear biter" and so I really want Luca to be able to overcome this uncertainty but am concerned that she has inherited bad temperament genes from her parents. The trainer is teaching her to "stand" and submit to petting more out of obedience than desire. It is kind of working so far, and I am slightly hopeful. 

I am looking for advice on how to bring Luca around and make her more confident. When I got her I had hopes of doing Schutzhund or other protection work with her, but now think that is highly unlikely. I am looking into agility training and other possible canine sports, any suggestions? 

Is it possible to bring out Luca's natural confidence?

On a side note: my partner and I are both outgoing, personable, confident people and we have tried to do our best in reflecting that confidence towards our pup so not to let anxious/negative energy affect her self-esteem.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli was very timid of people when I got him at 11 weeks and honestly the best thing was to keep getting him out there to interract with other people and dogs as much as possible. Tons of treats that he loved was always around and people who wanted to pet him had to make him "earn" it by eating out of their hand etc Stoli also went to a doggie day care once he got all of his shots and that I think did an amazing job on him in terms of getting his confidence up with me not being there and also that other people aren't bad either
We're still working on his behaviors (towards kids now as he thinks they're little puppies to play with ugh) but with adults and other dogs he is fine and now is a curious little boy sniffing out other dogs and will sniff people now and possibly let them touch him once or twice before walking away. Now my dog isn't the most sociable but that's fine as at least he is comfortable where I don't have to worry about him being fearful


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for working on this so soon, you can really help with this.

First of all you need to be calm and confident as a LEADER so she feels you are in charge and she can relax a bit. Have you purchased and watched 'Calming Signals' ? The DVD by Turid Rugass? Wonderful information on how to read your dog before they are freaked and HOW THEY ARE READING YOU! Amazon.com: turid rugaas dvd Don't just buy the book, you need to SEE and the DVD really shows our dogs well.

Also, use treats. You may even want to start 100% of the food your pup gets come from YOU or from new and calm/friendly strangers! When a 'stranger' is holding out a piece of roast beef, and a puppy is hungry, the stranger seems much more wonderful!

More info on:

Fearful Dogs | Positive help for fearful, shy & anxious dogs

Puppy Personality Development | Dog Star Daily


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My female was the same way, not so much fearful as shy and aloof, although there was some fear. For her first year and a half she was this way. I exposed her daily to as many social situations as possible. She g r a d u a l l y became more playful and would play with a dog/person once she convinced herself they meant her no harm. A couple weeks ago (at age 21 months) a switch went off in her head and she became much more bold and playful. She now walks up to strangers with tail wagging and rolls on her back for a belly rub. Also with dogs she will initiate interaction. She still has a little way to go with dogs but the transformation is remarkable.
So don't give up hope, hang in there with all the good socialization you can do.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would go 100% against the grain of what your trainer is trying to do.

Be responsive to the animal without some super imposed agenda.
She is telling you she is not ready for this kind of contact .

She bonded to you. She is focused, has the ability and desire to learn and comply, is affectionate with you , is even good in large crowds . 
Now you are anxious that she does not have the proper GSD temperament. So there is more pressure and more anxiety coming from you , which she is able to feel .
You have so far described a young animal in formative age that is showing that she is aloof to strangers. It is your insistence that she meet and make nice with strangers that is actually putting social pressure on her that she is not ready to make or in the manner that you want. This is not helping her self confidence. Strangers back off . Care for the dog not the stranger .

If I were to put you in a situation where you were part of a large crowd of people you would be okay , you would be a member of the crowd. If I were to ask every one to go over to one side , you stay in the centre, and every one look at you , you would feel pressure of the critical eye that you are now under.

By all means continue to take her out , go to your classes if they are well run. Model the behaviour that you want for her. If a stranger is interested in the pup then you engage them in friendly conversation without them focusing on the dog.

PaddyD -- an adult GSD that walks up to strangers tail wagging and then rolls on to her back for a belly rub is just plain wrong for this breed . 

A stranger is not supposed to be wonderful. The stranger is supposed to be a stranger. 

No where does it say outgoing in the standard. The GSD as a breed is supposed to be very loyal , not bought with a bribe , aloof and distant to strangers, neither fearful or hostile . 

They are not dogs wearing their hearts on their sleeve , should not initiate friendly interaction . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> an adult GSD that walks up to strangers tail wagging and then rolls on to her back for a belly rub is just plain wrong for this breed .
> 
> A stranger is not supposed to be wonderful. The stranger is supposed to be a stranger.


While I may agree with the above for an ADULT GSD, I absolutely do NOT for a young puppy. Much better to have a bold and happy puppy that goes thru the world confidently.... that then becomes a more aloof adult who realizes that it doesn't know everyone in the world after all and saves their particular joy for those closest to it.

So I want to have my puppies be happy and confident, greeting any and all strangers and using bribes if I have to !!!! If it takes a bit of cheese to make my puppy like being with new people in the world I live in, then cheese it is!


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

i have to agree with carmen on this.

not everyone needs to pet your dog, i've told people, that no, they can't pet my dog. these are usually the people that just walk up and start petting him without asking me.
i would be more inclined to work on things like, leave it and look (at me).
you also have to realize that since you have a timid dog, that YOU... let me stress that... YOU are responsible to make sure she's safe and happy. this means you have to control who walks up to her and decides they want to pet the nice little doggy woggy. 
don't coddle her when she's afraid. usually just walking will snap them out of it.

if you have a place where people go for walking (park, lake etc..) you could take her there, and start walking. walk up on the slower people, and ask if you can walk beside them, say that you're training your dog to tolerate strangers. they don't need to feed her treats, but you should (if she's food motivated). 

clicker training is good also, so she'll know and understand what it is you want from her.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I too agree with Carmen. 

If you are dealing with a shy/nervous dog to begin with, forcing her to submit to being petted by people when she is clearly uncomfortable with it will only make her worse and will make you an untrustworthy leader. IMO, what can happen from this scenario is that she will see you as being a poor pack leader who doesn't "protect her" and she will take it upon herself to protect herself, i.e. fear biting, when she is put into the incredibly uncomfortable situations.

Also, "training" her to be petted might backfire. It could make her want to avoid training altogether, which would be terrible for you since you say she excels at it. 

This is a link to Leerburg's website. He has some e-books that use the theories/methods that Carmen and Bismark's Dad speak of. Click on "How to socialize puppies" and "Who can pet my dog?". 

Leerburg's Dog Training eBooks


----------



## LynneD (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you Carmen, et al. 

I want to help my lovely little Luca to be the best dog that she can be, happy, healthy and stable. I am totally open to advice and suggestions. Most of the time I am totally comfortable and accepting of Luca's personality, but then there are times when I am reading about GSD's and all that "they are supposed to be" and I get a little dissuaded from my normal sunny outlook. Like when I read this: 

From the AKC on GSD temperament: "The dog must not be timid, shrinking behind its master or handler; it should not be nervous, looking about or upward with anxious expression or showing nervous reactions, such as tucking of tail, to strange sounds or sights. Lack of confidence under any surroundings is not typical of good character. Any of the above deficiencies in character which indicate shyness must be penalized as very _serious faults_..." 

There are a lot of online writers of GSD "knowledge and authority" that state these very harsh and matter of fact statements about how a GSD should be and any other temperament is a fault. Then I think, crap, what is wrong with my dog? She is not like this. She hides behind my legs and is not confident/aloof with strangers (including friends). 

So, I wanted clarify a few things:

When I refer to "strangers" that is anyone that is not me or my partner. There are no other human individuals that Luca is certain of and willing/interested to take affection/handling from. This includes my colleagues that I work with that Luca spends everyday with in my office, or any of my other frequent friends, family that are in our lives. 

I don't let "real strangers" touch her, but I will give friendly people at the park a treat to feed her. When Luca and I are walking, sometimes we stop and I'll talk to someone I know and at that time, I put her in a sit or a down and then just ignore her and talk happily with my friend...Luca is fine with that. 

As far as the "stand" and submit to touching, that we've only done with some close friends that Luca "knows." Our trainer recommended we do this based on Luca's need to go to the Vet's Office and to be able/willing to be examined when those times come. The trainer said that there have been many a "show dog" that has to learn to stand properly to be able to be inspected and judged and that this is similar. 

Insight? Feedback? Suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah, relax yourself , let the dog mature, don't force social closeness or friendliness , sounds like a loyal dog . Does she withdraw and prefer not to be fussed around with or does she hackle and bark , percieve threat when there is none. The GSD by its nature is not a community pet it is loyal to you .

and as far as the AKC -- been to several AKC/CKC temperament tests at the Nationals and dogs temperament with even such a very very mild test failed -- the one year it was Linda Shaw's male (whose mother was my dog) and another of my dogs owned by someone else that were 2 out of the 3 or 4 dogs that passed. There were dogs jumping out of their skin -- but the went on into the show ring and got their ribbons .

You will have what you have and can only improve it to the extent that the genetics allow you to . You want a basic dog that is secure to be out in the big wide world , not be a worry or an embarrassement and not a hazard to anyone. You probably have that right now - but you are asking for more than the dog is able to give you at this moment. Continue to take her out with you and let her examine the world and come to her conclusions , by your behaviour also, that its a pretty good place to be .


----------



## LynneD (Apr 21, 2011)

" Does she withdraw and prefer not to be fussed around with or does she hackle and bark , percieve threat when there is none."

Luca is kind of a "slinky." She'll slink around when there are people around generally avoiding contact, but if she is startled her hackles go up. When we approach new things and she is uncertain of the situation her hackles go up. She has given a defensive bark, with hackles up a few times when she's been in my office and a co-worker pops their head in to ask something (I think they startled her). 

So, I'd say, a little of both. 

On the positive side she is very loyal and always comes when she's called. Even in big fields with lots of distractions and other dogs, when I call her, she comes running full speed to me.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i wouldn't force anything on her as far as dealing with people, but at the same time i wouldn't avoid close encounters either.........being familiar with her threshold signals will help.
i would start working on her focus on you and as said lots of food in the presence of people....you might want to do "walk up" excercises where you confidently walk up to people make her sit give her food and get her focus on you, stand there and have a normal conversation with the person, etc....then if she looks comfortable have the person give her food..........also, having a variety of people play with her using favorite toy, etc, can really help her to realize new people = fun.....
It is SO important to recognize this issue early on and REALLY go to great lengths to improve things........Shy/fearful dogs pick up on everything, they are super sensative to peoples emotions, body lauguage etc.........it takes time/patience and an open mind to trying different tecniques if things aren't working.....
sounds like you are on the right track..........


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

carmspack said:


> PaddyD -- an adult GSD that walks up to strangers tail wagging and then rolls on to her back for a belly rub is just plain wrong for this breed .
> 
> A stranger is not supposed to be wonderful. The stranger is supposed to be a stranger.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying. I will try not to hold it against her that she is a friendly dog and not up to the standard.


----------

